# Goblin Mini Replacement Glass



## shabbar (9/9/15)

Hi Guys

As the title states , im looking for a replacement glass.

Any vendors got stock ?


----------



## KieranD (9/9/15)

Green and Red shipped today  Will be in next week

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## skola (9/9/15)

shabbar said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> As the title states , im looking for a replacement glass.
> 
> Any vendors got stock ?



Eciggies

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

